# Very Canadian Guitar



## RGPGuitars (May 13, 2018)

Well, since this is the Canadian !!! Guitar Forum, I thought I would post this guitar, inspired by Sergei De Jonge's Group of Seven Guitar Project guitar. The top is sitka spruce, the body is birch bark, used inside out like Indigenous people use birch bark, laminated over marine mahogany plywood (oops, not Canadian, ) Reinforced basswood , walnut neck, Torrefied flamed maple FB and bridge, with spalted maple tie block, and spalted maple rosette. Peghead veneer is birch bark, front and back. Gotoh tuners. Those of you who also are on the AGF will recognize it, and other posts to come, possibly. The neck is adjustable for action height, the top has a modified lattice bracing, no epoxy/carbon fibre. The guitar sounds surprisingly good all things considered. Not as good as rosewood, but I like it a lot and play it regularly. (lefty of course)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What an interesting combination!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I was following Linda Manzer's posts about this guitar on Facebook.


----------



## RGPGuitars (May 13, 2018)

Linda Manzer probably posted about Sergei De Jonge's birch Bark guitar. This is a guitar that I made, after seeing his birch Bark guitar at the Mcmichael Gallery. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Isn't that how the saying goes?
Russ Parker


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I did not see Sergei De Jonge's guitar but the on you have built with his inspiration is a peace of art on it`s own .


----------



## RGPGuitars (May 13, 2018)

Thank you for the kind words. I am surprised to know Linda Manzer was not only aware of my guitar, but thought it good enough to post it. I am flattered by it. 
Russ Parker


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Well done! I did see Sergei’s guitar (and the others) at the McMichael gallery and what amazing guitars those were. I’d be curious to hear what kind of sound comes out of birch bark. That’s got to be very different and surely interesting.


----------



## RGPGuitars (May 13, 2018)

I guess the top is the most important thing of course, but I don't think the birch Bark influenced the sound, as it was laminated over mahogany Marine plywood, 1.5 mm thick. I could have used a solid tonewood lining and changed the sound but wasn't sure how it would all work out. Sergei used a maple lining. I would love to hear its voice. I really like playing it and is my go to nylon string, and I have lots. Lol. Russ


----------

